# Need help with Hercules crank arm removal



## 1959firearrow (Feb 23, 2012)

So I have been tearing down my Hercules and have been having trouble getting the crank arms off. There is a bolt with that goes through the crank and locks the arm to the crank. The problem with this bolt is that there is a nut on one end which I have removed and the other end is just round? I tried to gently tap it through by putting the nut back on and got nothing even tried hitting it harder and got nothing. I've never dealt with 3 piece cranks before so does anyone want to let me in on what I'm missing?


----------



## Rbu (Feb 23, 2012)

I can help you with this one.  The cottered crank uses a wedge shaped cotter pin.  The nut sinched the wedge in an secured the crank arm to the spindle (axle).  The problem is that on an old bike if they didnt use grease or the bike was left out it rusted.  Tapping it out with a punch is possible or placing the nut loose as to protect the threads and tap away.  There is a good chance you will destroy the pin.  Some older shops may have a press which hooks over the arm and screws the pin out (probably the best way as you wont mar the surface of your crank).  As a last resort you may have to take a tourch to the crank and a hammer.  Good luck!!


----------



## ducnut (Feb 23, 2012)

Soak the spindle and bolts in PB Blaster. Let it sit a couple days. Then, use a dead-blow hammer on the pins, with no nuts. A dead-blow won't damage anything. If you don't have one, you can find the hammer for under $15 at Harbor Freight. And, some Wal-Marts have them, too. If a dead-blow doesn't do it, you'll need to barely thread the nut on, use a punch that'll fit inside the nut, and smack it with a large ball-peen. If you damage the bolts beyond use, they're commonly available. I think I have a spare set, somewhere.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Feb 23, 2012)

Here's a good read;
http://sheldonbrown.com/cotters.html
Hitting it with a hammer usually works but it's good to back it up with a piece of pipe between the crank arm and the floor so that the shock of the hammer goes to the pipe instead of the crank bearings.
I take the biggest C clamp I've got and a socket that's big enough to clear the back side of the cotter.  Crank the clamp down on the cotter as tight as it will go.  If that doesn't get it, tap the clamp with a hammer.  Sometimes it comes with a POP.


----------



## danny7147 (Feb 23, 2012)

Cotters are the biggest pain in the rectum that have ever been invented... The amount of hours I've spent on them is really quite unbelievable! Like you say, a hammer, bigger the better. On the other hand there's nothing quite as satisfying as finally seeing it edge downwards after hitting it 50 times


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks I understand what needs to be done now,just wanted to make sure to take it out the right way before I went wailing away on it. Interesting setup kinda wonder why a normal bolt wouldn't suffice but whats done is done. Guess I have some quality hammer time in my future.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 23, 2012)

That was almost to easy it took like 15 minutes once I knew you were supposed to put some force into hitting them. Thanks for the help guys Ill post before and after pics of the cleanup!


----------



## partsguy (Feb 28, 2012)

1959firearrow said:


> So I have been tearing down my Hercules and have been having trouble getting the crank arms off. There is a bolt with that goes through the crank and locks the arm to the crank. The problem with this bolt is that there is a nut on one end which I have removed and the other end is just round? I tried to gently tap it through by putting the nut back on and got nothing even tried hitting it harder and got nothing. I've never dealt with 3 piece cranks before so does anyone want to let me in on what I'm missing?





What is this you say about us having a lot in common? Add this to the list. I got a free Hercules from a member here and I did some work with it...then my interest burned out. I got the bike completed. I bought it a nice original seat, new cables, crank hardware, shifter linkage, etc. I'll gladly sell it just to break even on the parts


----------

